# found a copy of Canning Jars of Canada price guide



## RCO (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't really collect jars , I found this book in a lot of books I got recently at an auction . there was an Ontario dairy book I wanted , so I bought the lot . this book was in it and I don't really know much about it 


actually no cover on the book but searching around , it appears its called " canning jars of Canada " and was written by a Harry Milligan , unsure of date that this version was printed 


its very large , has to be a couple hundred pages  , a lot of pages on "crown jars " but also all the other ones . I have no idea if its rare or even what it might be worth in this condition


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice find!  Looks pretty rare to me, most of these really specialized books from that era are.  It's definitely totally useless as a price guide, but since it looks to be pretty comprehensive it could be a good one.  Though I think the Red Book covers Canadian fruit jars too, right?  In that case I'm not sure, but regardless it's certainly far better than a Unitt's or something like that.


----------



## RCO (Dec 16, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find!  Looks pretty rare to me, most of these really specialized books from that era are.  It's definitely totally useless as a price guide, but since it looks to be pretty comprehensive it could be a good one.  Though I think the Red Book covers Canadian fruit jars too, right?  In that case I'm not sure, but regardless it's certainly far better than a Unitt's or something like that.




I have no idea , doubt very many copies would of been printed . I agree the prices would be out of date . but with so many pictures and descriptions it might be a helpful way to identify jars ?

but never really collected jars so not sure I'd ever use the book and might not end up keeping it


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 16, 2018)

You can never have to many reference books and you may not collect jars but run across a neat old one you may want to find out about.


----------

